# Rollenspielstory



## Reschmet (6. April 2009)

Moin moin,
Ich wollte mal eine Sammlung von Charakterstorys eröffnen.
Jeder der möchte schreibt die RP-Geschichte seinen Chars auf.
z.B.

*Belnastrasz *
_
Belnastrasz ist ein Rotdrache, der im Auftrag von Alexstrasza und Korialstrasz durch Azeroth reist, um mit den verschiedenen Völkern der Allianz Verhandlungen zu führen. Obwohl Belnastrasz noch relativ jung ist - er ist erst vor etwa 3 Dekaden zu einem Großdrachen aufgestiegen - ist er in manchen Gebieten bereits bei der Bevölkerung als junger Gnom Arnug bekannt. Zwar hat er noch keine besonderen Heldentaten vollbracht aber doch stand er der Bevölkerung Seehains im Kampf gegen die Orks bei und war auch schon in Dun Modr aktiv bevor es von den Dunkeleisenzwergen überrannt wurde. Momentan hält er sich in Sturmwind auf wo er sich auf eine neue Mission vorbereitet, die ihn nach Beutebucht führen wird und von dort nach Kalimdor.
_


So in etwa stelle ich mir dieses Thema vor. Ihr könnt natürich gerne mehr ins Detail gehen als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Reschmet


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (1. Mai 2009)

Sorry, das klingt für mich wieder nach ner "0815-Vampir-Arthasverwandtschafts-Geschichte" an.
Du kannst nunmal in WoW keinen Drachen spielen, denn dann erwartet man, wenn du ein Drache in Gnomgestalt bist, dich auch verwandeln kannst. Das ist nunmal nicht in WoW möglich, da es die Spielmechanik nicht erlaubt.
Genausowenig kann man einen Riesen oder Naga spielen, auch wenn man ins Flag schreibt, man sei 10 Meter hoch oder hätte Schwimmflossen und einen Schwanz -.-

Es sei denn Blizzard würde nen Zauber ins Spiel bringen der dich zu jeder Zeit in einen Drachen verwandelt. Anders geht soeine Geschichte nicht.
Bis jetzt klappt es nur das man eventuell einen Furbolg spielt, da es durch eine Quest einen Stab gibt der einen 3min in einen verwandelt. Und sich nen Drachen zum fliegen zu besorgen bringt auch nichts, da man den Gnom hinten draufsitzen sieht und man damit nicht in der alten Welt fliegen kann (was das RP wieder einschränkt).

Überleg dir doch bitte etwas anderes, von diesen "ich will nen total krassen Charakter" Geschichten gibts echt schon genug.

Wieso kannst nicht einfach nen normalen Gnom spielen der durch seine Taten glänzt?


----------



## l33r0y (6. Mai 2009)

Natürlich kann man einen Drachen spielen!
Man kann sogar nen 2 dimensionalen Lastenaufzug spielen wenn man denn will. Die Fantasy ist grenzenlos.
Ausserdem ist es nicht unwarscheinlich das ein Drache in seiner "sterblichen" Form (wie hier dem Gnom) gefangen ist.
In Krieg der Ahnen - Der Quell der Ewigkeit is Korialstrasz auch als Krasus in seiner Blutelfenform gefangen, da sie in die Vergangenheit geraten sind und er sich seine Kräfte mit dem Korialstrasz aus der Vergangenheit teilen muss.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2009)

dazu muss man lore perfekt kennen, spieler haben die dich kennen und seine rolle richtig ausspielen, umd nicht in rotkammgebirge questen.
so wies der te geschrieben hat ist es eben typ der oberroxxor sein will, bruder von  illidan oder archimondes tochter


----------



## Falke80 (8. Mai 2009)

Was möglich ist und was nicht, bleibt doch einem selber und den leuten, mit denen man zusammen spielt überlassen, Auch wenn es eben nicht ganz perfekt in die wow geschichte passt. Hauptsache man hat spaß dabei! Allerdings würde ich diesen sechszeiler nicht wirklich als geschichte zählen, da schon eher sowas hier:

_Lange hat es gedauert, aber jetzt endlich hat sie das Dunkle Portal gefunden. Den weg zurück, zurück in ihre Heimat. Einer Heimat, die ihr von der brennenden Legion und den Orks genommen wurde. Einer Heimat, die mal wunderschön gewesen sein soll, aber an die Sie sich nicht mehr erinnern kann. Aber auch der Weg zu ihrer neuen Arbeitsstelle. Heiler werden an der Front eben immer gebraucht. „Wie es auf der anderen Seite jetzt wohl aussehen mag“ murmelt sie so vor sich hin. Sie blickt sich noch einmal um und dann schreitet sie durch das Tor. Jenes Tor, welches laut des Propheten Velen ihre Zukunft mit Ihrer Vergangenheit verbinden soll! 

Sie sieht Draeneikinder spielen. Sie sehen fröhlich, geradezu glücklich aus. Sie steht mitten drin, aber die Kinder scheinen keine notiz von ihr zu nehmen. Alles sieht so irreal aus. Sie dreht sich um, sucht das Portal. Nichts, das Portal ist nicht zu sehen, es ist weg. Sie beobachtet die Kinder. Die Sonne steht hoch am Himmel, es muss fast Mittag sein! 
Plötzlich setzt Chaos ein. Von überall her strömen erwachsene Draenei herbei. Sie rufen aufgeregt irgendwelche Namen, suchen anscheinend ihre Kinder in dem Chaos, was hier auf einmal regiert. Sie kennt keinen dieser Namen, hat auch noch keinen jemals gehört, aber trotz allem ruft einer der Namen in ihr eine gewisse Erregung hervor. Sie sucht nach dem Ursprung, nach dem Draenei, der diesen Namen immer und immer wieder ruft. Es dauert lange, bis sie den Draenei gefunden hat, aber als das geschehen ist, kann sie die ganze Angst und Panik in seinem Gesicht erkennen. Immer und immer wieder ruft er mit angstverzerter Stimme: „Koraill, wo bist du? Koraill, komm her zu mir!“ 
Sie versteht das alles irgendwie nicht. Wieso herrscht hier auf einmal so ein Chaos. Hier sah bis eben doch alles so friedlich aus! Sie schaut sich um, und kann gerade noch den riesigen Feuerball erkennen, ehe alles um sie herum schwarz wird. 
Aber es bleibt nicht lange schwarz. Sie findet sich in einem Lager wieder. Wieder scheint keiner Notiz von ihr zu nehmen. Sie schaut sich um. Überall liegen verletzte Draenei herum. Manche in Betten, andere einfach auf dem Boden, da die Betten allen Anschein nach nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden sind. Viele der Draenei schreien nur so vor schmerzen, andere liegen da wie tot, geben keinen laut von sich und bewegen sich kein bisschen. Ein Wesen aus strahlendem licht bewegt sich zwischen den verletzten hin und her. Ein Naaru! Sie bewegt sich näher zu dem Wesen hin und beobachtet es. Es versucht, die Schmerzen der Verletzten zu lindern. Sie schaut sich abermals um. „Wie kann jemand nur soviel Leid verursachen? Und gerade die Kinder hier haben doch bestimmt noch niemandem etwas getan“, murmelt sie vor sich hin. 
Sie sieht, Wie der Naaru sich jetzt zu einen Kleinen Draeneimädchen hinbewegt. Sie betrachtet das Mädchen. Es scheint einmal Schwarze Haare gehabt zu haben, aber ganz sicher kann sie sich nicht sein, denn dar ganze Körper scheint einen Flammeninferno entsprungen zu sein. Er sah aus wie eine riesige verbrannte und vereiterte Wunder. 
Sie betrachtete ihre eigenen Hände und Arme und murmelt zu dem Mädchen: „Ich weiß wie schwer es ist, wenn man so entstellt ist, auch ich bin übersäht mit Narben. Du musst im späteren Leben sehr stark sein. Wenn es überhaupt noch ein leben für dich geben sollte.“ Sie musste schlucken, es nimmt Sie doch sehr mit, was mit diesem Mädchen passiert ist. 
„Koraill, wach auf. Du musst deine Medikamente nehmen“ sagt der Naaru sanft zu dem Mädchen 

Koraill, Koraill! Wie ein Echo hämmerte der Name in ihr wieder. Das Bild verblasste und es wird wieder schwarz um sie herum. Koraill! Sie hat diesen Namen noch nie in ihrem Leben gehört, und trotzdem weckt gerade dieser Name Emotionen in ihr. Emotionen, die sie nicht zuordnen kann. 
Eine neue Szene baut sich um sie herum auf. Sie befindet sich in einem kleinen Raum. Sie blickt sich um. Zwei Wesen sind in diesem Raum. Das eine Wesen ist ein Naaru. Das andere ist ein Draeneimädchen mit kurzen schwarzen Haaren. Ihr ganzer Körper scheint mit tiefen Narben übersäht zu sein. Der Naaru will dem Mädchen allen Anschein nach was erklären, aber das Mädchen scheint mit ihren Gedanken ganz woanders zu sein. „Koraill, nun pass doch bitte einmal auf, wenn ich dir was versuche zu erklären“ sagte der Naaru mit sanfter Stimme. Mit diesem Satz verblasst die Welt um sie herum abermals, um direkt durch eine neue ersetzt zu werden. 
Sie befindet sich wieder in dem Raum, der eben noch voll mit Verletzten war. Jetzt ist er fast leer. Ein paar Betten stehen hier noch, aber die meisten von ihnen sehen aus, als ob sie schon länger nicht mehr in Benutzung sind. Eine Tür öffnet sich. Eine Ältere Draenei betritt den Raum und ruft: „Koraill, kannst du mal bitte kurz kommen“. Aus einem Nebenraum ertönt ein „Ja, ich bin schon auf dem weg“. Sie kann gerade noch erkennen, wie eine Draeneifrau mit langen schwarzen Haaren und vernarbter Haut den Raum betritt, als ihre Umgebung abermals verschwindet. 
Jetzt dauert es eine Weile, bis sie sich in einer neuen Umgebung wiederfindet. Wie lange, weiß sie nicht. Sie scheint ihr Zeitgefühl verloren zu haben. Sie ist in einem Kleinen Raum. Es ist dunkel hier. Vor ihr steht ein Bett. Irgendwer liegt darin, aber sie kann nichts genaueres erkennen. „vermutlich ist es wieder Koraill“, denkt sie sich. Plötzlich fängt der Raum an zu beben. Gegenstände fallen von einem Regal. Alarmsirenen heulen auf. Die Person im Bett wird wach. Sie scheint sehr erschrocken zu sein. Fast schon panisch macht sie Licht und wirft sich ihre Robe über. In dem Licht erkennt sie, das es sich wirklich um Koraill handelt. Koraill öffnet die Tür. Von außen drang nur ein Satz zu ihr durch, und der lautet: „Wir Stürzen ab, Rette sich wer kann.“ Die Welt um sie herum wird wieder schwarz. 
Sie bekommt langsam Angst. „Wer ist diese Koraill, und wieso verbinden sich meine Gefühle so mit ihr? Wie hatte Velen doch gleich zu ihr gesagt: Suche das dunkle Portal, es verbindet diese Welt mit deiner Heimat Draenor. Dieses Portal wird dir deine Zukunft mit deiner Vergangenheit verbinden und dir eine völlig neue Sichtweise der dinge bescheren.“ 
Draenor kannte sie nur von dem Gerede der Anderen Draenei, aber da hörte es sich an, als sei es das Paradies. Nur wenn es das Paradies war, wieso sind sie dann von da fortgegangen? Das wollte ihr natürlich niemand sagen, und jeder hatte dazu geschwiegen. 
Ein neues Bild baut sich um sie herum auf. Sie sieht ein Raumschiff. Ein abgestürztes Raumschiff. Sie kannte es. Es ist die Exodar, ihr Zuhause. Sie sieht sich um. Überall liegen Tote und Verletzte rum. Sie hält Ausschau nach Koraill! Ist sie auch hier?, Wenn ja, hat sie das Inferno überlebt? Es scheint eine Ewigkeit zu dauern, aber schließlich wird sie fündig. Koraill liegt leblos einem Baum, aber sie atmet noch! Sie Betrachtet Sie, sucht nach irgendeiner Verbindung zwischen sich und Koraill. 
Erst als sie sich die Zerrissene Robe von Koraill genauer ansieht, fällt es ihr wie schuppen von den Augen! 

„Hey, aufwachen du Schlafmütze“ Vor Ihr stand ein Zwerg, der gerade einen Eimer Wasser in ihr Gesicht geschüttete hatte. „Wie heißt du, ich werde dich bei unserem Kommandanten melden müssen, im Dienst wird hier nicht geschlafen“ 
„Mein Name ist“ Sie zögert. Sie scheint nicht ganz zu wissen, was sie jetzt antworten soll. 
„Na mach schon, wie heißt du jetzt, ich habe schließlich nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit“ 
Sie zögert noch einen kleinen Augenblick und antwortet dann:“ Ich bin Koraill! Ich bin die Heilerin, die von eurem Komandanten angefordert wurde“_

wobei selbst das alles andere als perfekt geschrieben ist


----------



## Undeadlord16 (21. Mai 2009)

@Falke80:

Obwohl du selbst behauptest, dass dein Text bei Weitem nicht perfekt sei, so muss ich doch sagen dass er mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen hat. ;-) Er ist flüssig geschrieben und alles ist sehr stimmig. Atmosphärisch ist er ebenfalls top. Sehr schön und gut gelungen!

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich im Laufe des Tages auch einmal hinsetzen und eine kleine Geschichte verfassen.


----------



## Falke80 (25. Mai 2009)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> @Falke80:
> 
> Obwohl du selbst behauptest, dass dein Text bei Weitem nicht perfekt sei, so muss ich doch sagen dass er mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen hat. ;-) Er ist flüssig geschrieben und alles ist sehr stimmig. Atmosphärisch ist er ebenfalls top. Sehr schön und gut gelungen!



Banke für das Lob


----------

